# Sand Fleas... What do you watch for?



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

I know the topic "Sand Flea" is always redundunt... But im going to spice it up alittle bit. What do you watch for before you go in for the kill with the rake? Just got back from getting some fleas for tommorrows outing and what i watch for is them digging back in the sand. After i see where they dug, then when the next wave comes i go in for the kill. My method seems to get me about 10 to 20 every time. Unless i do a blind dig so to say, then it is about 2 or 3.


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

I used to look for multiple inverted V's in the sand as the waves recede and as you say, I'd catch 20 or so, but I haven't seen any colonies this year. I've just given in to catching 2 or 3 at a time when I go now.


----------



## compulsivehp (May 18, 2010)

I watch where the surf breaks and you can see them. I also feel for them with my feet.


----------



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

Ya, i only saw three of those colonies tonight where i got around 10 to 20. But after the first dig the colonies would dispear right away. I got around 100 in about an hour tonight. I dont know if thats any good for this time of year.


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

What to look for...

From a distance:










Closer:










Up close:









GReat info [email protected] http://fishingdestinguide.com/baitSANDFLEAS.html


----------



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks for the pictures. Really big help never really looked for this!


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

As I walk in the surf line I watch ahead about 10 to 15 feet.
I see some scurry for deeper water as they can feel your foot steps from that far away.
There are always some that stay put thinking you will miss their location.


----------



## jkw1119 (Apr 15, 2013)

Can sandfleas be caught after dark ?


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

Yes, they can be caught at night


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

:thumbup:


Pier#r said:


> What to look for...
> 
> From a distance:
> 
> ...


Nice good post of pictures:notworthy:


----------



## slipfloater (May 29, 2013)

Thanks for the good info!


----------



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

Thick at miramar today. Got about 100 in 5 scoops


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

GREAT pics!!! Nicely done!

Jim


----------



## Fishun Injun (Jun 4, 2013)

I fish here at the house....inlet Beach, fl. Seem to find more in the finer grained sand and in the "trough" flow-back spots. Haven't found many colonies yet.:thumbsup:


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

The pictures are spot on... When you can't find colonies, if you'll take your scoops right where the sand falls into the trough, you'll do pretty good getting a few stragglers.


----------



## tank banger (Oct 2, 2012)

Found this video a little while back its a little long but great instructional vid


----------

